# having trouble finding good sizeble cycling jerseys



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok here it goes, I know for a fact I'm not the only in here or out there that its not in perfect skinny cyclist shape, I'm 40 years old 238 pounds 6'0" tall and I know I need to lose weight but that's exactly the reason I have started to do cycling after all this years of neglecting exercising but its never too late, anyways the problem I'm having is in finding short sleeve jerseys that will fit, I have seen some xxl that actually fit like a medium, tried a xxxl that fit like a xl, I mean It's really upsetting, wtf not every single person that starts cycling can or looks like lance Armstrong from the get go, so there has got to be a shop or a company that actually sells jerseys that will fit properly if it says xxl it should fit like a xxl and not like a xs, so can any of you out there please give me a good website from witch I can order from, or am I just doom to lose the weight first so that I can be extra skinny and be able to wear a bloody jersey or what...


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

There are a lot of options out there.
Depending on how you want it to fit you, take a measurement of your chest and start looking at the sizing charts for different products.
I want my tops to fit pretty snug as i hate stuff flapping around in the wind. I might not look great, but plan to some day.
I have a 51" chest and find the Nashbar brand jerseys to fit perfect in xxxl. 
Very inexpensive when on sale, and not bad even at full pop.
Im 6'2" & close to 300lbs. Built like a defensive lineman btw.
For something a bit nicer, i like the Primal Wear jerseys.
Quite a bit more dollars though.
xxxxl fits me good.
You're looking at around $65 a pop, but worth it to me.
Mostly available in xxxl, but i have found a source for them up to 5xl !
Google search Love2Pedal.
Their site is great. You can arrange options by size which makes for fast shopping.
I picked one up in 5xl and it is a little big, but i use that for cold weather riding where i am using several under layers and it works good. The 4xl fits perfect though.
Performance bike has a few options in xxxl that fit me, but bigger sizes are limited.
Pearl Izumi has a few loose fit options that work for me in xxl.
I forget the exact model. I think it is the the select tour model.
Pearl has several fit options.....form.fit, semi form and loose fit.
Check out their website.
Pearl shorts and bibs fit me perfect in xxl, and that is pretty much all i wear for lowers.
AeroTech Design also has clyde sized clothes.
Hope this helps.
Btw, Im still searching for a good vest. Been looking for about a year now.
Tried pearl xxl, voler xxxl, LG xxl, performance xxl. No luck yet.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply, I will definitely have a look at the sites you mentioned, I just felt in love with this casteli brand but have not found any that will fit me and I would hate to spend so much money ordering it online just to find out it doesn't fit me at all, it is a shame that most lbs don't carry larger sizes I mean not every single cyclist is shaped like a tour de France winner..


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the same issue. I wear a 46 to 48 coat. When I started riding 6 month ago, it was a 48 to 50.

I have accumulated a nice collection of jerseys now that all fit well:
2 Sugoi XXL jerseys (they have a loose fit that me well)
1 short sleeve XXL Pearl Izumi ( again, their loose fit option)
1 long sleeve XXL Pearl Izumi thermal jersey (loose fit)
1 short sleeve XXXL Twin Six jersey (www.twinsix.com) this is my favorite ss jersey
1 long sleeve XXXL Twin Six - my favorite long sleeve
1 XXXL Mellow Johnny's club fit jersey. Don't remember who makes this for them.
1 XXL Sugoi rain jacket

I also have 2 XXL performance jerseys that I don't like much. They are actually too baggy in the chest.

Happy hunting!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.036444,-96.833576


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

My team just switched to Castelli. I went from wearing size "medium" cycling shorts and jerseys to size "large." While it's flattering that Castelli thinks my neck and biceps are so impressive, I think they run small (Castelli. My neck and biceps are impressive, of course.  ) One of my teammates who's a clyde says there's nothing there that fits him. Some of my fast teammates are suddenly size XL. So, it's not you, it's them. And some other cycling brands.

There's a thread on this on the general forum. I'm too lazy to hunt it up right now. If this site's own search doesn't work, which it often doesn't, try a Google Site Search.

Also, check out REI. They carry a lot of brands sized for adults making a change. And sprinters, I guess.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Performance jerseys have a relaxed fit & are true to size. Best of all they're inexpensive & even if you've worn them you can always, always return them no questions asked. Just keep your receipts.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the info and replies, I will continue to shop around and try on as many as I can, its just too sad that I won't be able to order online just yet as it seems that all the nice cool jerseys I see online are just too small for my beer gut, hopefully I'll keep dropping weight by cycling and trying to eat healthy and maybe sometime in the near future I'll be as fit as a skinny la vuelta contender.hahaha


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Try this:

Big and Tall Cycling Jerseys, Big Man Bike Jersey Plus Size biking clothes 

Do a search for others as well. There are quite a few. As a larger rider, you are classified a Clydesdale. You really aren't that big but in cycling, even 190 lbs. is considered larger. Make sure that when you're looking at jerseys that you are aware that there is a race cut (aka Euro cut) and a club cut. Race cut will be snug whereas club cut will be a little more loose fitting.

Your best bet is to check out Bikeforums.net. They have a Clydesdale/Athena forum that is very active. I believe that there is a Sticky thread about clothing for larger cyclists. I am a member of there as well, but I frequent here more since I dropped below 200 lbs. They are a great bunch of people and they make me kinda wish I was still a Clyde do to all of the support. Good luck


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I wear Performance Bike's jerseys (mostly the Ultra/Elite line). I'm bigger than you, and their largest jerseys are way too big for me. Plus they're cheap.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

You shouldn't spend much money on a "fancy" jersey until you've come close to losing the weight you hope to. The purpose of tight tops is to help with aero and pulling moisture away from your skin. Most sites that sell jerseys state a caution as to the garment being euro fit or USA fit.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

You'll also see "club fit" or "race fit". Club fit is looser, race fit is tighter.

Of course, they're all tight on me...


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mt Borah also has sizes that will fit you. I have a 53" chest and their 3xl club jerseys fit me well.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

IAmCosmo said:


> You'll also see "club fit" or "race fit". Club fit is looser, race fit is tighter.
> 
> Of course, they're all tight on me...


I hear the "lounge fit" is quite generous for most out there.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned above but mountain bike jerseys tend to be of a looser fit. Also, european brands tend to be a size or two smaller than american brands.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Elevengear Cycling Lifestlyle: Saturn V

I'm also 40 years old, just a hair shy of 6 feet tall, about 230 pounds - trying to get down to 200 pounds. I like the Elevegear stuff. I wear a XXL jersey and the XL size bibs. They fit perfectly. The jersy isn't tight, but doesnt flap in the breeze. 

I bought the whole Saturn V kit, including the socks and water bottles. I love it. Yeah, I'm a nerd. Wish they had a Mercury Redstone rocket kit.

Highly recommend the Eleven Gear stuff. and they have bike haiku on thier website.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I've found the Ecycle brand jersey's at Bicycle Clothing, Cycling Jerseys | Ecyclingstore fit relatively well. I'm 6'3" and about 235 with a 46" chest - the xxl are plenty comfortable.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Newnan3 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned above but mountain bike jerseys tend to be of a looser fit.


And MTB jerseys that are t-shirt cut (no taper at the bottom, no elastic at the bottom) will be looser still.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got in my 2012 pearl quest tour jerseys.
Semi form fit.
Plenty long with gripper strips on the back bottom.
Love em.
Fits my 51" chest perfectly snug.
Not too expensive.
Look good too.
Xxl


----------

